# Dogtra 200 problem



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

My e-collar is all of the sudden not working properly. I thought I was going insane....LOL

The collar turns on fine. The pager works fine. However, when I use the correction stimulus the collar turns off after variable uses. Anyone have this happen? Is this collar junk now?

I was wondering why the dog was not responding as she should LOL...figured it out...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby sometimes when the recharge batteries get bad and old these units tend to glitch. See about ordering new power unit for them before tossing it.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

If you bought the collar at a bonafide shop (not ebay) within the last year, and still have the receipt, or had sent in the warranty card, you can send it back to the company and they will repair it for free. If over a year, I think they charge for parts or labor. They have a website, email, phone number (where you actually reach a real person  )

I had problem with my Dogtra where the circuit board in the remote stopped working, and I had a very quick response from the company. Repaired and sent back to me within a week. 

When I needed to replace a dying battery though, it was cheaper to order online and replace it myself.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Just sent my 1700 in for the same damn issue....grrrr

Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Just sent my 1700 in for the same damn issue....grrrr
> 
> Will let you know what I find out.


Thank you.
Keep me posted, I did buy it on ebay, and do not have receipt. DAMMIT..lol
The page works fine all the time. the stim works maybe once maybe 10 times and the collar shuts off...sometimes on the first stim it shuts off.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would at least contact Dogtra and ask them what they would charge.

I had leant one to a respected SAR trainer only to have it sit in her toolbox for 6 months, and it ruined the battery......even though the unit was out of warranty, they repaired it for free.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I would at least contact Dogtra and ask them what they would charge.
> 
> I had leant one to a respected SAR trainer only to have it sit in her toolbox for 6 months, and it ruined the battery......even though the unit was out of warranty, they repaired it for free.


I will contact them tomorrow, thanks....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> My e-collar is all of the sudden not working properly. I thought I was going insane....LOL
> 
> The collar turns on fine. The pager works fine. However, when I use the correction stimulus the collar turns off after variable uses. Anyone have this happen? Is this collar junk now?
> 
> I was wondering why the dog was not responding as she should LOL...figured it out...



My wife had the same problem with her 200. Sent it back to Dogtra for repair/upgrade. I think something like $75 (about 1/2 the price of a new one. I prefer Tri-tronics myself.
I have a NIB Pro 200 G2 available for $275 is you're interested in upgrading


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> My wife had the same problem with her 200. Sent it back to Dogtra for repair/upgrade. I think something like $75 (about 1/2 the price of a new one. I prefer Tri-tronics myself.
> I have a NIB Pro 200 G2 available for $275 is you're interested in upgrading


Thomas, currently I am basically unemployed, why the hell do you think I'm on the computer so much lately.  wish i could...


----------



## Josh Mueller (Sep 17, 2009)

I've ordered and had collars refurbished at collar clinic and always had good luck. Don't know if anyone else uses them...I'll stick with my tri tronics though.

http://collarclinic.com/


----------

